# Wifi Problem



## angeljoanes (Jun 9, 2009)

Dear all fellow members,

I have some problem. I just bought a Sony XPeria Z5 NTT Docomo. The phone actually released for Japanese Market but somehow, someone brought it to my country, Indonesia, and unlock it for use in my local band. 

After some effort, the phone functioning normally. I could make or receive calls, SMS, mobile data, etc all worked perfectly. The problem start when I try to connect it to WIFI in my house. At first it won't connect so I googling the net... I found a solution that I have to change the connection IP address from DHCP to static. so now it could connect to Wifi but somehow the speed is sooooo slow... It's not normal. I barely could open my clash of clans game. My other phone and PC could connect Wifi perfectly so I'm sure the problem is not with my service provider... Something is still wrong and I couldn't solve this one...

Thank's in advance...


----------

